# 180sx rear quarter panel



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

I wanna change the rear quarter panel that reads 240sx to 180sx but i dont know where i would go about getting it. Ive check local junk yards but no luck ... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i dont know why u would check the junkyards, there were no 180sx'x over here..try www.jspec.com, they might have it...


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

i've checked that site awhile now and i still havent found any but thanks for the help


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I've seen a few places that sell the rear tail light piece that says 180. Usually around $150-$200 for it. I thought about getting one but I can't justify that kind of money for something like that.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

JDMJunior said:


> i've checked that site awhile now and i still havent found any but thanks for the help


 how about talking to a live person, they usually have more info than a machine.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Rear 1/4 pannel? Where are you talking about? The only things I can recall having 240sx or 180sx is the rear windows, Alot of interior stuff, or the center taillight garnish.


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

thats wut i mean by the rear quarter panel...


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

anyone have idea how i can get my hands on one?


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Probably need to do that with a sticker or get replacement glass?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

No, its a replacement glass.. its etched into the glass


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

thanks Chuck for clearing that up for some ppl ... can anyone still help or all out of answers?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I would keep an eye on this site. Inventory changes all the time. They already have the 180 rear garnish thingamajiggg. I've seen them with rear 1/4 windows before. So just watch closely. Pricing with them is usually marginal

http://www.jarcoinc.com/inventory/

I recomend them. I've ordered from them before with good results


edit: scroll to the bottom to find what I'm talkin about


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

haha! no its not etched into the glass
The black is a vinyl sticker, it has the lines that make up the 180sx/240sx cut out of it. The silver is simply a silver metallic piece of vinyl over the back so the silver shows throught the cutouts. Take the window out, remove all the black and silver vinyl and get some new stuff made up by a sticker company or sign shop.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

ive seen that stuff on ebay if you trust ebay sellers. i personally would rather get the entire window tinted so it would be sort of debadged windows.i hate the "240sx" on the windows but oh well...i dunno how you could go about that, and personally i think it would be a bitch replacing glass like that


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

lol guess i was wrong, Joel thanks for the info now ill have a idea on wut to do. Do u suggest a sticker company?


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Heres something easier. You have to have full coverage for this one. Have a "friend" mysteriously come to you house at night with a baseball bat. Blah Blah blah (fill in the blank) And walla... JDM 180sx windows.


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

LMAO i think i like the sticker thing better lol


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the annoying thing is you need to take the windows out. They are sikaflexed in there pretty well so you need to undo the bolts on the inside of the car (3) and then use a rope file to slice the sikaflex between the window and the chassis. Its a shit of a job!


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

lol but thanks alot for ur input


----------



## kevindshea (Aug 13, 2009)

*how to replace s14 rear quarter fixed glass?*

I need to get this job done due to my 97 s14 got broken into through the lr window. I am a BMW tech, but I have no auto glass experience. Is this something that I should attempt? If so do you have any additional advice? Or does anyone know of a good how to link? thanks
_Kevin


Joel said:


> the annoying thing is you need to take the windows out. They are sikaflexed in there pretty well so you need to undo the bolts on the inside of the car (3) and then use a rope file to slice the sikaflex between the window and the chassis. Its a shit of a job!


----------

